
Her Mother Was Neanderthal, Her Father Something Else Entirely - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/22/science/neanderthals-denisovans-hybrid.html
======
criddell
> “They didn’t meet that often, but when they met they seemed to not have
> prejudices against each other and mixed freely,” he said.

That seems like a pretty big assumption. Considering what I know about humans,
I would have guessed some chance meetings could result in violence.

------
merricksb
Discussed 3 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17821253](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17821253)

